# Swallowed big bone chunk!



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Our 5-mth-old swallowed a pretty big chunk of bone (maybe 2x3 inches and only 1/2 thick)

It was a leg cow bone and the way the butcher cut it the piece was kind of hanging on by ligaments. It was a very smooth piece of bone since it was part of the ball in the hip joint.

We called the vet and he said to monitor the stool and call back if the dog displays any abnormal behavior.

He pooped normal this morning and has acted totally fine since yesterday when he swallowed it. I was up every two hours last night checking on him. He looked at me like why do you keep waking me up.

I may be over-cautious, but is this OK? Will the acid break this down or will have to pass it?

Any help or advice would be great.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The raw forum will have more experience with this. I'm going to move your post there. 
Glad you checked in with the vet.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Well, there are only three ways this can end.

1. The bones either gets digested and passed or just passed (if it fits).
2. The dog pukes up the bone.
3. The bone gets stuck.

If it gets stuck you will start to see warning signs. First is usually lack of appetite.

I would just say keep an eye on him for the next couple days.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess I should just continue the same feeding and exercise schedule?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yes, that's the only way the bone will be able to move through. It may take a few days. 

Vomiting is also a sign of obstruction.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 26, 2009)

He ate well today with the first two meals and is energetic as usual. Hoping all goes well tonight.

Thanks for the info.


----------

